#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-04
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston: is 0.3.3 almost ready to be released?
<Ronnie> or could this one be included https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/my-teams/+merge/54126 (combination of teams-page, bzr_apps, and twidenash)
<mhall119> Ronnie: didn't we already merge in those twidenash changes?
<mhall119> and the bzr-apps changes too?
<Ronnie> mhall119: oh your right, twidenash is already merged. Then the branch is: My-teams + your bzr apps (https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/bzr-apps-upgrades/+merge/54010)
<Ronnie> the bzr is still opebn
<mhall119> okay, then it shouldn't be in yours unless yours depends on mine
<mhall119> it looks like you've merged in other branches into your my-teams branch
<mhall119> some which are already in trunk, and some which aren't
<Ronnie> mine depends on yours, but you can merge yours first, then mine. bzr will reconize that bzr-apps is already merged
<mhall119> does it need to depend on mine?
<Ronnie> from what i remember, it was a lot easier to merge your changes. else it would lead to conflicts or not-working code
<mhall119> ok, then mine should have been marked as a prerequisite branch in your merge proposal, that way it wouldn't show my changes as part of your diff
<Ronnie> it was about the location of twidenash (before and after bzr-apps) and the name of the command (twidentica -> twidenash)
<mhall119> right, I remember that now
<Ronnie> how to mark it as prerequisite branch?
<mhall119> when you're creating the merge proposal there is a field for it, at the bottom
<Ronnie> found it, under the edit button
<mhall119> it doesn't look like you can add it after the MP is created though
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> if you set it, then your diff will only show your changes, not mine too
<mhall119> cjohnston: you awake yet?
<Ronnie> mhall119: looks better now: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/my-teams/+merge/56147
<mhall119> much better, that cut your number of lines changed by half
<mhall119> Ronnie: the IRC Channel links on my-teams doesn't seem to work
<mhall119> the code looks unfinished
<Ronnie> mhall119: what part of the code looks unfinished?
<mhall119> Ronnie: my_teams.html line 58
<Ronnie> mhall119: the rss TODO, refferes to this bug/merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/rss/+merge/51800
<Ronnie> the chat page, not sure what to do with that. i think embedding should be avoided on the teams page, maybe http://loco.ubuntu.com/irc/ should accept channels like http://loco.ubuntu.com/irc/?channels=ubuntu-us
<mhall119> we already  have webchat embedded in the team details page
<Ronnie> i know, but i think its not a good idea to do it the in "my-teams" page
<mhall119> ok, yeah I agree with that
<mhall119> Ronnie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/589258/
<Daniel0108> hi
<mhall119> that will make the IRC Channel link point to the embedded webchat in the team's page
<Ronnie> mhall119: looks like a good solution for now
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/04/04/why-being-an-approved-loco-team-doesnt-actually-matter-a-jot/  food for thought folks 
<Daniel0108> hi czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> Daniel0108: hi
<Daniel0108> I really like your blog, czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> thanks 
<dholbach> Ronnie, daker: do you think you have a moment to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-packaging-guide/new-colours/+merge/56010 and see if that's roughly how you would have done it?
<dholbach> (if you want to play around with it, you need to install python-sphinx and run "make html" to see the changes)
<dholbach> a quick look at it would be much appreciated - as it's not my area of expertise :)
<Ronnie> dholbach: how to run/view it?
<dholbach> sudo apt-get install python-sphinx; make html; firefox _build/html/index.html
<dholbach> (oh, and check out the branch - but I guess that's obvious :))
<Ronnie> ah got it
<Ronnie> its a start, but not yet 'ubuntu-ish'
<Ronnie> dholbach: what was the original theme / website url?
<dholbach> Ronnie, you mean how it looked before? http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide
<Ronnie> yes, thx
<mhall119> dholbach: can you use the ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme?
<dholbach> mhall119, I have no idea
<dholbach> I never did anything like this before and it's not my branch :)
<mhall119> okay
<serfus> this page seems to be outdated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval. How can i find out who is our council contact?
<mhall119> serfus: hmmm, I think that might be the most up to date, which isn't optimal
<serfus> i see.. well, i'd be happy if one of the councilors would ping me when available
<serfus> thanks mhall119 
<mhall119> czajkowski: ^^
<leogg> hey serfus 
<leogg> serfus, how can I help you?
<serfus> howdy leogg
<serfus> leogg, i was wondering which one of you is the contact for ubuntu israel
<leogg> serfus, we haven't appointed anyone for israel yet, do you need help with something?
<serfus> leogg, may i pm?
<leogg> serfus, sure!
<cjohnston> mhall119: i dont want to be
<mhall119> you don't want to be what?
<cjohnston> you asked if i was awake
<mhall119> like 6 hours ago
<cjohnston> i answered
<mhall119> where you sleeping or working 6 hours ago?
<cjohnston> class
<mhall119> ah
<mhall119> anyway, I was pinging you for code reviews, if you're up to it
<Daniel0108> umm, what does locobot do? :)
<cjohnston> iirc it loge
<cjohnston> logs
<YoBoY> crap! I forget the monthly report ¬_¬
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/auto-slots/+merge/56027
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you look at http://127.0.0.1:8000/uds-o/2011-05-09/ do you have a link on room 1?
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes I do
<cjohnston> any idea what its from
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/add-crews/+merge/56021
<mhall119> cjohnston: nope
<mhall119> responded to those two
<cjohnston> I responded back to the first one
<cjohnston>  both now
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> the 15 minute breaks will take some re-factoring of the code to fit in
<mhall119> new blog post up! http://mhall119.com/2011/04/ubuntu-summit-jam/
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam/TeamReports/11/March done
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<nigelb> *yawn* morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-05
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<fortinux> hi
<fortinux> is there anyone from the catalan loco team
<fortinux> ?
<dholbach> fortinux, dpm is, but there might be more :)
<fortinux> I'll wait 4 a moment to see if everyone's appear, thanks
<dpm> fortinux, what, is it not enough to have one Catalan around? :P
<fortinux> :-) upss, sorry I didn't mean that
<fortinux> With a friend we want to make an install party in Barcelona since I've seen U don't have anyone at the moment
<fortinux> may I talk with U to organize it?
<fortinux> shall we speak in catalan here? :-)
<dholbach> fortinux, dpm is trying to make Catalan the official Ubuntu language anyway
<dpm> yeah, it's on my roadmap for 11.10 :-)
<fortinux> :-) I think it's a good idea
<dpm> fortinux, sure, let's have a chat. We can go to #ubuntu-cat if you like
<fortinux> ok, have a nice dy dholbach! thanks
<dholbach> fortinux, you too
<dpm> fortinux, there's more people there ^ so if you want to discuss, feel free to come along and ping me or alexm
<fortinux> ok, thanks dpm, see U there 
<dpm> cool :)
<paky1111> ciao
<paky1111> help
<paky1111> ho installato ubuntu e mi funziona ma all'accensione del pc non mi da la possibilita' di scegliere tra windows vista ed ubuntu cosa devo fare?grazie
<Pendulum> !it
<ubot4> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<paky1111> grazie e scusate
<jono> btw folks, http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/04/05/shipit-discontinued-long-live-loco-teams/
<JanC> jono: so locoteams that are not approved yet can't get CDs?
<jono> JanC, yep
<jono> but that has been the policy for a while in terms of a pack of CDs
<JanC> jono: the bar to become/stay approved is significuantly higher than "being able to distribute CDs"
<jono> JanC, agreed - and people are welcome to distribute their own CDs
<jono> but this is a pure resourcing issue - there was a lot of waste with ShipIt
<JanC> yeah, I know that
<jono> it is more likely Approved teams won't waste those resources
<jono> of course, not all new teams will waste them either, it is a judgement call
<JanC> jono: what about CDs for events & such in countries/states that have no approved locoteam (yet)?
<Ddorda> jono: too bad, i'm not sure if we'll pass our next approval request, which means no CDs?
<Ddorda> jono: moreover, i think personal CDs requests should be available for several countries that has no regular internet cponnection
<Ddorda> connection*
<mhall119> JanC: I think the conference packs are still available to anybody promoting Ubuntu at a conference
<Daniel0108> jono: noo, two days ago I re-founded the LoCo Austria :(
<JanC> Daniel0108: you can always burn your own CDs of course  ;)
<Daniel0108> JanC: yes I know ;) But they told me: "If you need CDs, just ask canonical" and now I can't ask ;)
<leogg> Ddorda, nothing is stopping you from burning your own CDs :)
<jono> JanC, there may be exceptions here and there, but they will need to become approved
<Ddorda> leogg: of course, but there's a huge difference between spreading official CDs and burning CDs...
<jono> Ddorda, in a perfect world, we would give everyone free CDs
<Daniel0108> jono: how can my LoCo team become approved?
<jono> but remember, Canonical is a startup :-)
<jono> we have limited coffers
<jono> Daniel0108, you go to the LoCo Council for approval
<JanC> Daniel0108: that will take you a year at least
<Daniel0108> jono: okay, thanks ;)
<Ddorda> jono: what about poor countries?
<leogg> Ddorda, look at it this way: burning your own CDs (and not wasting valuable resources) is a *great* way to support Ubuntu!
<Daniel0108> first of all I have to get more members ^^
<jono> Ddorda, unfortunately, we won't be able to provide them with CDs as we used to
<jono> Daniel0108, :-)
<Ddorda> it's not about fortune ;)
<jono> Ddorda, eh?
<JanC> what you can do as a locoteam is get CDs pressed, maybe with sponsorship from a local company or association...
<Ddorda> unfortunately... nvrm, bad joke :P
<jono> :-)
<JanC> and/or sell them for a small amount
<jono> I agree folks, it sucks we can't invest as much in CDs, but at least is is not being cut completely :-)
<leogg> Ddorda, locally made CDs can also be customised... which is pretty cool! :)
<Ddorda> leogg: I know, but for such thing you need someone to work on it, right?
<mhall119> jono: do you know if official CD cover art and sleeve art is going to be made available under a CC license?
<JanC> makign a localised CD isn't very difficult
<leogg> Ddorda, spreadubuntu FTW! :D
<leogg> there's a lot of CD cover art over at spreadubuntu
<jono> mhall119, I am not sure
<leogg> or ask the art-team for help 
<jono> mhall119, I thought it already was
<mhall119> it might be, I've never had the need to look
<JanC> artwork is available AFAIK, but I don't know under what license
<leogg> mhall119, jono, I think they already are available as CC
<JanC> "CC license" is also very non-specific  ;)
<leogg> true
<mhall119> but if it is, then there's nothing stopping a LoCo from pooling their money and ordering a professional run of CDs
<Daniel0108> hi Georgs
<Georgs> hi Daniel0108
<JanC> the French team makes their own CD sleeves, so you don't need the official artwork per se
<jono> mhall119, indeed :-)
<jono> brb lunch
<Daniel0108> okay
<BigWhale> Funny, we're still so retro that we burn our CD's when we give them away. :>
<leogg> http://design.canonical.com/brand/Examples/release_cds/
<mhall119> JanC: don't *need* it, but it'd probably be easier if you had it
<JanC> http://enventelibre.org/sites/enventelibre.org/files/imagecache/product_full/evl-pochette1010.png --> French CDs
<JanC> mhall119: you probably need to make something new from it anyway, e.g. because the sleeves you use are different and because you want to add text in another language, a link to your locoteam, maybe sponsors...
<mhall119> JanC: but if you don't have an artistically inclined loco member, if you have a good source imagine to give to the printing company, then can probably accomodate you
<JanC> maybe
<leogg> BigWhale, retro is cool! :)
<JanC> people from the art team or other locoteams might be willing to help too
<BigWhale> leogg, yeah, we have a burning station with four cd writers and it takes very little to get 100 CD's out.
<BigWhale> Party like it's 1999! :>
<leogg> BigWhale, :O that's awesome! /me want one of those burning stations! :D
<BigWhale> Hardy har! It's a PC, running Ubuntu and a bunch of shell scripts.
<leogg> cool! 
<YoBoY>  JanC the french CD sleeve is based on the official
<YoBoY> and yes locoteams can make their own localised CDs, but they need money to do that
<YoBoY> and they need to sell these CDs depending on the fabrication cost.
<JanC> YoBoY: yeah, one of the problems might be with "poor" locoteams
<YoBoY> I totaly agree with you
<JanC> I think money is no problem for a team that has been around and working on funding for some time, like ubuntu-fr & ubuntu-be
<JanC> but we are the approved teams...   ;)
<YoBoY> yes :)
<leogg> YoBoY, JanC, CDs are not expensive?
<JanC> and I can imagine a new & young team with mostly students not having the money to pre-finance CDs...
<YoBoY> we produced for the 10.10 version 9000 CD, 0,28€/CD with the sleeve of course
<leogg> over here, you can buy 10 CDs for a $1 dollar
<YoBoY> we plan to produce for the 11.04 11000 CD, 0,23€/CD for this version :)
<JanC> leogg: they have "author's rights contribution taxes" on CD-Rs over here...
<leogg> you really only need a blank disc and a marker... the software is the important stuff
<JanC> and those taxes are > 100%
<leogg> JanC, yep... that sucks!
<BigWhale> JanC, we have that too! 
<leogg> JanC, but again... you don't need anything fancy... just a blank CD?
<YoBoY> We think a "official" CD is more professional than a burned one.
<YoBoY> when you go to talk about Ubuntu to someone and ask him if he want to try or to install it, it's reassuring to show an official CD with a sleeve.
<leogg> YoBoY, it really depends on the message you want to deliver... 
<leogg> YoBoY, it's ok for a corporate audience
<BigWhale> And it also depends on the audience
<BigWhale> indeed
<leogg> I prefer home-made CDs that just screams "community" :D
<BigWhale> Well, in not so distant time I'll be looking for sponsors that will donate a bunch od USB thumb drives.
<YoBoY> our audience is more normal people, users. Not all know how to burn a CD or create a live USB. Community is great, but it's not enought to make Ubuntu the great product that can kill other OS
<JanC> leogg: the tax on a blank CDs is 0.12 € + taxes over here, which means a CD-R is probably about 3 to 4 times more expensive for us than for you  :) 
<Pendulum> leogg: I've found that non-corporate new users respond better to official looking CDs either
<Pendulum> *as well
<Pendulum> it makes things look a little more professional and like the people producing it know what they're doing
<JanC> Pendulum: in my experience it's often the "collectors" who complain most if we only have burned CDs...   :P
 * YoBoY hugs Pendulum :)
<JanC> but "better looking" CDs certainly helps for part of the target audience
<leogg> JanC, indeed... but I think you can afford it? what's the minimum wage? ours is ~$200 dollars
<YoBoY> JanC: we don't give the CDs, collectors who buy CDs is good also. I agre in case of free CDs most of them are wasted
<Pendulum> TBH, I'm slightly concerned in terms of things that aren't loco related. For example, I got asked last year to get Ubuntu CDs for a Gnome A11y event
<leogg> you should sell the CDs
<BigWhale> JanC, in Slovenia we have similar tax. Once I wrote to our version of RIAA if I can get a refund for 300 or so CDs that contain pictures I took. They told me they'll get back to me.  :))
<JanC> Pendulum: I suppose that shouldn't be an issue
<leogg> The costs of the CDs (pressed or not) should not be an issue if you sell them?
<Pendulum> JanC: it's hard to tell if it would be an issue or not. I certainly couldn't afford to send them 200 CDs out of pocket and I don't think they'd take kindly to 'burn your own' or 'here are a bunch of ones I've burned for you'
<Pendulum> JanC: and it's unclear to me how that would be handled now that there's no ship-it
<JanC> Pendulum: in the past you didn't need to be an approved locoteam (or a locoteam at all) to get CDs for conferences
<Pendulum> JanC: right. but that's what's changed. So what would I tell the Gnome A11y people? (who came to be as A11y lead, not because I was part of a loco)
<JanC> but you're right about the way to contact them
<Pendulum> *me
<Pendulum> there is no clearity at all to me on how conferences will be handled
<Pendulum> *clarity
<Pendulum> sorry, hand fail day means my typing is bad
<BigWhale> As I gathered from Jono's blog entry, events and conferences will still get CD's, right?
<BigWhale> They just got rid of the: "Hi, I'm Joe, send me 400 CD's, I'll be using them as coasters." 
<BigWhale> sort of things.
<leogg> BigWhale, only approved AFAIK
<YoBoY> We try to ship our french live CDs everywhere in the world, perhaps other common langage loco teams are doing the same, for locoteams and gull we sell them with a lower price, only to pay the fabrication cost
<Pendulum> BigWhale: approved locos can get them. I got confused past that.
<JanC> YoBoY: and you sell nice metal case badges to other locoteams too!  ☺
<YoBoY> ;)
<JanC> people seem happy to pay for those, even if there are free ones too  ;)
<BigWhale> What? People are making profit from open source?? Unpossible! ;>
<UndiFineD> BigWhale, wrong
<YoBoY> btw we plan to produce stickers this month, with no team reference on them, I'll send a mail to the ML to see if other teams want to participate when we will ready
<JanC> BigWhale: "profit" is a big word, locoteam income goes back to promoting Ubuntu  ☺
<BigWhale> I'm kidding. :)
<YoBoY> making money is a necessity to be able to promote correctly Ubuntu
<YoBoY> the items provided by canonical are great, but it's not enough
<BigWhale> I am quite active in our LUG, I know how things go. However, we were accused of making profit from open source by some people. :)
<BigWhale> I like to make fun out of it.
<MichealH> I am writing this from Unity 2D :)
<MichealH> 11.04 is great so far
<leogg> BigWhale, show them this ---> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html :D
<YoBoY> BigWhale: stupid people are in every places ;)
<BigWhale> leogg, I did. I had few talks about money and open source. Some people just don't (want to) get it.
<UndiFineD> BigWhale, http://www.techcast.com/events/cebit11/mi03/
<leogg> :D
<BigWhale> YoBoY, I prefer to call them, "those that are on the lower plane of reality". :>
<BigWhale> UndiFineD, Nice. Jon's talks are always interesting.
<UndiFineD> I watched it 2 times, shame those managers had no questions
<YoBoY> BigWhale: well we are evil here and we have our own online store ;)
<JanC> ah, maddog  ☺
<BigWhale> Maddog is fun. :)
<JanC> he's a good story teller, so he can capture his public
<BigWhale> and he doesn't wear disk platters on his head. :>
<Thirtysixway> with the drop of shipit, is there any way for local linux users groups (not specifically ubuntu user groups) to still get CDs?
<head_victim> Thirtysixway: ask your LoCo to submit a request is probably the easiest way I can think of
<Thirtysixway> okay i'll try that if we decide we want to distribute discs. thanks
<czajkowski> no the cds will be for approved locos only
<head_victim> czajkowski: if the loco were doing a presentation at a lug event I thought that might work out, I was hoping to have more discussion before they left.
 * UndiFineD hands laura some batteries for the remote
<pleia2> depends on the team, but in california I'll send up to 5 CDs to anyone who asks (more if they have an event and we have the spare CDs), lug or not, loco member or not
<czajkowski> ot'll depend on if the team has them spare or what ever wya they give them out tbh, but only the approved teams will be able to request them
<pleia2> anyone == anyone in the state
<head_victim> pleia2: we just do a mailout, our rural areas are mainly still on dialup so we offer to post burnt copies out for free and have people donate the CDs and postage.
 * pleia2 nods
 * AlanBell has filled out the form for the Natty CDs
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-06
<YoBoY> bonjour
<leoquant> au revoir
<dholbach> good morning
<Ronnie> goede morgen
<leoquant> verkeerde kanaal
<BigWhale> we're speaking local now? alright! Dobro Jutro. :)
<effie_jayx> dholbach: yo! o/
<dholbach> hey effie_jayx :)
<mhall119> morning
<Ronnie> morning mhall119
<mhall119> hey Ronnie, what's up?
<Ronnie> just found: http://maps.ubuntu.com/map/
<Ronnie> http://twitter.com/ivanka
<Ronnie> searching for the creator of this
<daker> Ronnie, it's me and kim0
<Ronnie> daker: great work
<daker> https://launchpad.net/mapuntu
<Ronnie> daker: did you considered using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-django-foundations/map
<Ronnie> and how are servers added to the map?
<daker> Ronnie, no
<Ronnie> it should have making the map very easy
<daker> it was released about 8 months ago ツ http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kim0/mapuntu/trunk/revision/23
<Ronnie> oh, even before my plugin
<daker> yes
<Ronnie> i think it should be great to map more items on that map, not only servers, but users, events, anything you can name
<Ronnie> daker: how are the servers added on the map ?
<daker> on http://maps.ubuntu.com/ there is two links if you click "I use Ubuntu Server. Use my IP to mark my City" it will dispaly a markup for you
<daker> Ronnie, ^
<Ronnie> ouch, daker: i think a lot of search engines will be marked on the map, and the /hit link is also posted on ubuntuusers
<Ronnie> i think there will be a lot of contamination
<daker> Oh yes yes :s
<daker> i did develop it, i have just made the css and the layout
<daker> s/did/didn't
<Ronnie> daker: is kim0 on irc, and do you know which channel ?
<daker> yes just join #ubuntu-community-team
<YoBoY> I'm on that map, it's old ^^"
<JanC> I also don't see an option to remove marks on that map  ;)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-07
<dholbach> good morning
<BigWhale> every morning
<leoquant> every week
<YoBoY> good morning
<Ronnie> cjohnston: do you have time to review merges, i got the table styling conform the webguidelines ready?
<Ronnie> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-community-webthemes/tables/+merge/53997 (light-base-theme)
<Ronnie> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-community-webthemes/django-table-style/+merge/56763 (light-django-theme)
<Ronnie> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/table-style/+merge/56758 (LD)
<cjohnston> Ronnie: I'm painting right now, so don't know when I'll get to it
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
<UndiFineD> i hope so
<markjones> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ocq6_3-nEw&feature=youtu.be
<aakshay> Ronnie: hi ... :)
<Ronnie> hey aakshay, currently busy, i can answer only some quick questions..
<aakshay> Ronnie: no worries.. will catch you later then.. have to discuss about the code you have provided.. :p
<Ronnie> ok, great
<aakshay> Ronnie: meanwhile let me try again to fix it
<aakshay> :)
<dhaya> hai every body!
<dhaya> any one here!
<dholbach> y  e  s
<dhaya> hello
<dholbach> 85 people including you :)
<dhaya> where a u?
<dhaya> i am from india
<dholbach> Berlin, Germany
<dhaya> oh
<dhaya> i am 15 aged boy
<dhaya> hello moylan!
<dhaya> dholbach ru there?
<dholbach> yes, I'm still here
<dholbach> but I have to leave for a bit now - see you later
<hackjack> hi
<hackjack> i m a noob linux user can any 1 tell me da power of linux
<dhaya> hello
<hackjack> hi
<dhaya> are u there?
<hackjack> dhaya where do u belong
<dhaya> i 'm a indian ur?
<hackjack> me 2
<hackjack> which state
<dhaya> u tell 1st
<dhaya> hai
<hackjack>  mumbai 
<dhaya> i'm tmailnadu
<hackjack> n u
<dhaya> tamilnadu
<hackjack> nice 2 meet u
<hackjack> what do u do
<dhaya> u tell 1st
<hackjack> wat is going on man i m asking u ques n u r asking me dat same
<dhaya> thum hondi maem bolo yaar
<dhaya> sorry hindi maem bolo
<dhaya> any one there
<dhaya> hello
<dhaya> ok bye bye good night
<dhaya> hello are there anyone?
<JanC> hello dhaya 
<dhaya> HAI
<dhaya> HELLO JANC
<JanC> are you a member of the ubuntu-in locoteam ?
<dhaya> NOT YET CAN I JOIN IN YOUR TEAM?
<JanC> I am not from India, but you should be able to join the Indian team
<JanC> I suppose nigelb knows more about ubuntu-in
<dhaya> I CANT
<dhaya> I AM A NEW USER
<JanC> new users can join a locoteam too
<dhaya> I I HAVE MANY DOUBTS
<JanC> oh, and you should not write in ALLCAPS all the time...
<dhaya> WHO R U AND WHERE R U?
<leoquant> lol
<dhaya> ok ok
<JanC> and write English words in full, not "R U" etc.  ☺
<dhaya> sorry ok
<JanC> anyway, I'm in Belgium
<dhaya> wow
<dhaya> i am an indian
<dhaya> hey dhol bach are u there?
<dhaya> are u there nigelb
<dhaya> ok bye bye
<nigelb> that was interesting.
<Ronnie> dhaya: aakshay and trickyj are indian too, but both are offline at the moment
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, Hi
<Ronnie> het TrickyJ
<Ronnie> pfff
<shahriar86> good day everyone
<tarunno> Hello evryone
<bassem_lap> Hello all,
<bassem_lap> Can we have a mailing list for our LoCo other than the one hosted in ubuntu server?
<serfus> hey
<serfus> bassem, you can set a mailing list on launchpad
<bassem_lap> serfus, we already have a running mailling list on meetup website!
<bassem_lap> http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/messages/archive/
<serfus> so i didn't understand your question correctly
<bassem_lap> serfus, is ok to do that, or it's policy to have it on ubuntu servers!
<serfus> bassem_lap, oh, i understand, it's not a requirement to have your mailing list on ubuntu lists
<serfus> you can have it where ever you would like
<bassem_lap> serfus, great thank you :-)
<serfus> welcome
<czajkowski> bassem_lap: why the need to change though ?
<bassem_lap> czajkowski, we don't want to change, I'm just want to be sure that it's ok to have mailing list not hosted in ubuntu's server!
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ping
<cjohnston> daker_: ping as well
<cjohnston> Daviey: ping
<Ronnie> cjohnston: pong
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-09
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> arg bassem, launchpad mailing lists are not always good. They have lot of limitations. First one they are public ML, second one, only those who have an account on launchpad can post to them. Really big limitations.
<YoBoY> bassem: but to answer your question, lot of teams have more than the "official" mailing list, lot of them are hosted by ubuntu-eu for example
<YoBoY> https://eshu.ubuntu-eu.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo
<YoBoY> (but don't use ubuntu-eu it's a dying project in my opinion)
<YoBoY> last opinion, keep your main ml on ubuntu server it's better, and feel free to have other working ml if you need more than the standard one.
<YoBoY> 21 people last night for our Gnome3 release Party :D
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, Hey hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-10
<bassem> Hello,
<bassem> I want to request the domain ubuntu-CC.org, should I ask Matthias via email, or do something else?
<YoBoY> good morning
<Daniel0108> morning YoBoY
<YoBoY> bassem: have you found your answer ?
<YoBoY> hi Daniel0108 :)
<bassem> YoBoY, not yet!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-03
<dholbach> good morning
<oix> huats: bonsoir, si vous êtes là, faites signe :)
<huats> oix: bonsoir
<oix> bonsoir huats, ça va bien ?
<huats> ça va ça va
<huats> bien occupé mais ça va
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-05
<dholbach> good morning
<Geochr> Hi all, when can we request the cd's for 12.04 for the approved loco teams ? 
<Geochr> I see that in the following page writes "How to get your Precise Pangolin CDs" but i don't receive any email as usual.
<Geochr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<Geochr> Is it time to orderig the cd's ?
<czajkowski> Geochr: annoucement hasn't gone out yet 
<Geochr> I must wait the annoucement and then i fill the form ?
<czajkowski> yes
<Geochr> ok thanks
<dscassel> I just got my announcement...
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2012/04/05/ordering-your-12-04-cds-for-loco-teams-is-now-available/
<cyphermox> czajkowski: hey
<czajkowski> ello twink nick :) 
<cyphermox> czajkowski: I see ubuntu-qc isn't in the approved teams anymore, did we miss the meeting or something?
<czajkowski> *twin
<cyphermox> hehe ;)
<czajkowski> lemmie see real quick was just heading to sleep 
<czajkowski> 2 ticks
<cyphermox> it's well possible that I or MagicFab dropped the ball re: reapproval
<czajkowski> I suspect thats what's happened
<czajkowski> happened another team yesterday as well 
<cyphermox> crap :/
<czajkowski> cyphermox: yup notified back in november 
<cyphermox> well, more work for me I guess ;)
<cyphermox> d'oh.
<czajkowski> fab was notiied 
<czajkowski> *notified 
<cyphermox> yeah, I recall seeing that now
<czajkowski> let me add you also 
<cyphermox> I'm the contact now
<czajkowski> handover ;/
<czajkowski> cyphermox: added now 
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-02
<dholbach> good morning
<BobJonkman> Where should I make a request to have a Global LoCo Event for RaringRingtail Release Parties? 
<czajkowski> BobJonkman: hiya 
<BobJonkman> Hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> I'll create that right now 
<czajkowski> 2 ticks :)
<BobJonkman> Wonderful!
<czajkowski> np
<BobJonkman> Sadly, I don't yet have a party to host.  We're short for a venue.
<czajkowski> BobJonkman: where are you based?
<BobJonkman> Waterloo, Ontario, Canada
<BobJonkman> I hosted one last time, but the venue was a little un-party-like
<czajkowski> nods 
<czajkowski> hard to find the right type tbh 
<czajkowski> pizza and quiz have worked for some in the past 
<BobJonkman> I'm hoping dscassel will spring to the fore with an offer of a venue at Kwartzlab (hint!)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> hmm lemie find my phone need to get my 2FA generator 
<czajkowski> BobJonkman: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<BobJonkman> Yay!
<BobJonkman> Do you have the power to add existing release parties to the global event?
<czajkowski> BobJonkman: I dont but you can go in and edit your event and add it to the global event 
<BobJonkman> OK.  I see some parties already listed; I'll send an e-mail to the organizers to let them know about the global LoCo event
<BobJonkman> ...and I hate to be a pest, but can you extend the closing date for the event? We were thinking of holding the release party a couple of weeks after the actual release date so we can distribute official disks (should Ubuntu-ca get its reapproval).  Maybe until 12 May 2013?
<czajkowski> BobJonkman: it is extended to may 25th 
<czajkowski> a whole month :)
<BobJonkman> Double Yay!
 * czajkowski double checks I did it right 
<czajkowski> yup tis there may 25th 
<BobJonkman> Yes, looks good from here. 
<czajkowski> BobJonkman: I'll drop theother teams a mail now and let them know the global event is on 
<czajkowski> its never been aded really till the final month no sure why perhaps outta habbit 
<czajkowski> will ad a reminder for future releases to do it a bit earlier 
<czajkowski> BobJonkman: all contacted now 
<czajkowski> cheers
<BobJonkman> Thanx, czajkowski!
<czajkowski> BobJonkman: have you ever thought about just maybe going to a pub and reserving an area to have the release party
<czajkowski> and then looking for another venue at a later date to do a talk hand out DVDs or what ever ye fancy doing ?
<czajkowski> so do it a twao prong approach
<czajkowski> I find sometimes people like one  type over another 
<BobJonkman> Yes, we used to do that for our Ubuntu Hours in Waterloo
<czajkowski> nods
<BobJonkman> Didn't get much cooperation from the various establishments. Our reservation was bumped at one pub a bunch of times, and another venue started closing early...
<BobJonkman> Also, in spite of being located in the prosperous Region of Blackberry, there are a large number of lcoal Ubuntu enthusiasts that find a commercial venue too expensive (dinner, drinks, &c.)
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> BobJonkman: is there a uni/college near by ?
<czajkowski> not familiar with the area 
<BobJonkman> So, last release party was held at our local St. John's Kitchen.  It's a bit large, and there's no good place to set up lots of computers for installation.
<BobJonkman> Yes, Waterloo has two unis, Wilfrid Laurier and UofWaterloo.
<BobJonkman> But in order to run an event there has to be a campus-authorized club to host it.
<BobJonkman> But I think I know someone who's involved in the UofW CS Club; I'll ask him too.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> that is what we've done in Limerick in ireland
<czajkowski> is team up with the uni which works well I ended up doing a short talk last year of the new features plus then we went for pizza afterwards
<czajkowski> no right or wrong way or best way imo 
<czajkowski> main thing is to have fun and spread some news about ubuntu :)
<BobJonkman> Yes, parties have always been lots of fun...
<BobJonkman> So, looking forward to another!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-03
<dholbach> good morning
<ashi> hi
<OSIEL> i need add a new site for my country, for publish event in the loco teams site
<czajkowski> OSIEL: hi 
<czajkowski> what do you mean ?
<OSIEL> hi
<OSIEL> i try to publish a new event, for release Party of Raring ringtail
<czajkowski> OSIEL: what locoteam are you in ?
<OSIEL> team
<OSIEL> the Cuba loco tema
<czajkowski> OSIEL: so there is an event on here is this the one you created http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-cu/2324-raring-ringtail-release-party/
<OSIEL> the event is publish, but there is not location for my country
<OSIEL> how i add a new location??
<czajkowski> ahh it's where you've not selected a location 
<czajkowski> you can see it on the main list 
<czajkowski> one moment 
<czajkowski> OSIEL: see at the bottom on the page on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<czajkowski> Events in countries without continents
<czajkowski> will talk to daker about this 
<czajkowski> so it can be better displayed 
<OSIEL> yes, but my country do not have any location in this list
<czajkowski> I can see that 
<czajkowski> am trying to work that out now 
<czajkowski> and jsut checking my georgraphy :) 
<OSIEL> thanks
<czajkowski> OSIEL: let me file a bug 
<OSIEL> ok, thanks for everthing
<czajkowski> OSIEL: what continent should it be 
<OSIEL> i am the america, in the caribbean
<czajkowski> well united states is there
<czajkowski> would you selec that 
<czajkowski> *select
<czajkowski> OSIEL: ^^
<czajkowski> OSIEL: if so you can edit your team information http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-cu/edit/
 * czajkowski has to go for dinner 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-04
<dholbach> good morning
<Creathive> Hey Ubuntees
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-05
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> Great day, the french locoteam got back the ubuntu.fr domain name ! (tanks to the previous owner who sold it at last, and big thanks to olive, one of our team member who tried again and again and …) :D
<chrono800_> helllo, anyone about for a natter??? :)
<chrono800_> I come in peace and love....!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-07
<adeebnqo> guys, I want to contribute to the IsiXhosa translation of Ubuntu, https://launchpad.net/rosetta greys out the "Help translate" option. Does anyone know why?
<toddy> yes, couse launchpad itself will be not translated in launchpad. you can go to the project, which you want to translate, for example https://launchpad.net/ubuntu and there is a "Help translate" button, adeebnqo 
<adeebnqo> thanx toddy
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-03-31
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, call in 16m?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-01
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, I assume we skip our standup again today?
<dpm> dholbach, if that's ok for you, yes. We can resume tomorrow again
<dholbach> sure, sounds good
<dpm> ok, cool
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-02
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, hola!
<dholbach> dpm, call in 51m? :)
<dpm> hey dholbach, yes :)
<dholbach> if anyone wants to join dpm in having a chat about app dev schools, let us know and we'll send an invite to the hangout
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-03
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm - call in 13m? :)
<dpm> hey dholbach, yes
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> how's life over there?
<dholbach> dpm, 2 mins
<dpm> dholbach, I'll be 2 mins 2, my keyboard has stopped working on my desktop, where I've got my webcam
<dholbach> bah :/
<dpm> ok, fixed
<dpm> it was lightdm
<dholbach> wow... did you have to downgrade?
<dpm> no, no, it would show the login screen, and the characters were being typed on the windows behind
<dpm> I just switched vts a couple of times
<dholbach> bah, that sucks
<drake_kr> hello
<drake_kr> this is new owner of republic of korea.
<drake_kr> i need assist..
<BobJonkman2> Hi drake_kr: Just ask your question.  If it's about your Local Community then this is the right channel. If it's a technical question then #ubuntu may  be a better place to ask.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-04
<AtomicSpark> So, the LoCo Iowa Team is/has been dead for awhile and I no longer live there. The mailing list and irc channel are quiet, but people still try to join the launchpad group once in awhile. What to do?
<rww> Know anyone from Iowa who could take it over?
<AtomicSpark> No.
<AtomicSpark> And I haven't talked to the guy who technically runs the thing in awhile either.
<rww> assuming that guy isn't aroundpost on the mailing list and ask if anyone wants it?
<jose> AtomicSpark: can you try contacting that guy and see if he's got the will to manage the team, please?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, call time? :)
<rigved> hi everyone
<belkinsa> Hello there, od you need help?
<rigved> We'll be having a UGJ in Mumbai, India on this Sunday
<rigved> We are planning on doing a Testing Jam
<rigved> I have a quick question
<belkinsa> Go head.
<rigved> Are these the correct testcases to follow: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds ?
<belkinsa> I don't know, did you ask in the QA team's channel?
<rigved> or is there some other build number for this UGJ?
<rigved> you mean in #ubuntu-quality ?
<belkinsa> yes.
<rigved> nope
<rigved> thanks will ask there
<belkinsa> Maybe try there and you can wait here to if someone else knows the answer.
<rigved> sure
<elacheche_anis> Hey folks!
<elacheche_anis> We started our UGJ @Tunisia :)
<belkinsa> Good to hear!
<elacheche_anis> Any one else?!
<jose> elacheche_anis: we're doing an event tomorrow in Peru
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-05
<elacheche_anis> jose, back x) we have a bad internet here -_- but we're trying to be cool :) Good luck for tommorrow :)
<rafael_carreras> Catalan LoCo Team starting UGJ now
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-30
<Kilos> morning all
<nhaines> Morning, Kilos.
<Kilos> you still in sunday nhaines  ?
<nhaines> Yes, but only for another 2 hours.  :)
<Kilos> haha sleep tigh then
<Kilos> we 7 am monday
<Kilos> tight
<nhaines> Haha, thanks!  I have another couple of hours left before I get to sleep.  :)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> hi JanC  
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-03-31
<Kilos> evening nhaines  and others on that side and morning to peeps on the sunny side
<nhaines> Kilos: heya.  :)
<Kilos> i must learn to do smileys still :D
<nhaines> :D
<Kilos> morning dholbach_  
<dholbach_> good morning
<dholbach_> hey Kilos
<Kilos> i like your blog
<dholbach> oh, thank you :)
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<dpm> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi toddy  
<toddy> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-01
<Kilos> evening nhaines  and others on the dark side
<Kilos> morning those that see the light already
<nhaines> Good evening!  :)
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> do we have any ausies here?
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<Kilos> where are you situated ?
<dpm> hi Kilos
<dpm> in Germany
<Kilos> ah cool
<Ramobuntu> Hi!
<Ramobuntu> Hello everybody! How are you?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-02
<Kilos> evening nhaines  and dpm
<Kilos> oh i got dpm in the wrong zone sigh
<Kilos> morning dpm
<dpm> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang_iPhon  
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> Kilos: hi Kilos
<Kilos> i told karl you would contact him, he said np
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> yes I couldn't send a message yet because I had to deal with my school reports first.
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> I'm gonna send it tonight
<Kilos> good he will expect one from you then
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> that's good. I hope to meet him too!
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> between you you should be able to get a nice LoCo going there
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> Kilos: I send him a facebook message on my way home.
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> Kilos: he can find my message in 'other message box'
<Kilos> lol if he doesnt answer ill go wake him up
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> haha thankyou
<Kilos> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-03
<anna_> (23:50)== Encourage other members of your LoCo to join this channel by mentioning it on your wiki page or in your IRC channel's topic.
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang  
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: hi Kilos!
<Kilos> he says you didnt message him yet
<TaeheeJang> oh that's weird. I sent hima message but he must not be able to check it. I will send it again to check himself.
<Kilos> He hasn't sent me any messages, but he has added me ;)
<TaeheeJang> yes me too. he also didn't check my message, but he accecpted my friend request.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont use facebook often
<Kilos> im an irc man
<TaeheeJang> yes. but he doesn't join irc nowadays...
<Kilos> ya he works during our daytime 
<TaeheeJang> oh I got his message and he's playing a game with his brother..
<Kilos> lol
<TaeheeJang> maybe he and I should talk each other tomorrow!
<Kilos> ask him
<TaeheeJang> yes I'm asking. he's playing the game torchlight2
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-04
 * Kilos greets from ZA
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-05
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-04
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach 
<dholbach> hi svij 
<mave> hi
<mave> anyone here?
<belkinsa> o/ all
<belkinsa> Er, wrong channel. But what, a greeting is still needed anywhere.  ;)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-06
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi dholbach dpm svij 
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-07
<nhaines> Man, I think I created all the packaging for ubuntu-wallpapers-xenial.  And it was a lot of work.  :P
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-10
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-04-03
<Guest32060> Hello, I need Help with apply for funding for Ubuntu LoCo Team please!
<Guest32060> I write to claire.newman@canonical.com and i no have reply :/  
<pleia2> Guest32060: did you fill out the form here? http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<Guest32060> Yes pleia2  that I no recibe respounse :( 
<pleia2> Guest32060: I think they go over requests every week or so, how long has it been?
<pleia2> ^^ popey, mhall119 
 * popey looks up
<popey> Guest32060: when did you fill the form in?
<Guest32060> popey: Last Week1 
<Guest32060> I'm Jhosman form Ubuntu Colombia 
<popey> ah, we review on Wednesdays
<Guest32060> the form has been apply by linaporras to Flisol Bogotá 2017 event 
<popey> i see the request
<Guest32060> popey: excuseme linaporrras says to mee aplpy in 2 weeks and no have reply  
<Guest32060> +2 Weeks !
<Guest32060> :blush: 
<popey> myself and mhall119 review them on wednesdays, but he was travelling last wednesday so we couldn't. mhall119 want to look them over now?
<Guest32060> mhall119: can help me in 2 o 3 years last!
<popey> Guest32060: thanks for letting us know, we'll look at it as soon as we can 
<Guest32060> I think the email is linaporras at gmail dat com or linaporras at ubuntu dat com  popey  mhall119  
<popey> we have the address, thanks :)
<Guest32060> If you wish, I can wait here for a little while to have them reviewed. No problem. 
<popey> it seems mhall119 is away so we can't right now. we'll reply via email as usual
<Guest32060> Thanks! popey  mhall119  :) 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-04-05
<linaporras_> Hello everyone
<linaporras_> I need some help, I have asked for a donation but I have not receive an answer... I have already wrote to claire... on March 29, but there is no answer, help please!! We are organizing an event for April 22nd
<svij> popey: mhall119 --^
<mhall119> linaporras_: sorry, we missed a couple of our regular review days because one or the other of us was traveling
<linaporras_> :o and which is the next review day?
<mhall119> today, though we've been a bit distracted so far
<mhall119> linaporras_: if you don't hear something by Monday, please give me another ping
<linaporras_> ok!
<linaporras_> Thank you mhall119
<JHOSMAN> mhall119:  thanks! :) 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-04-06
<lamah_> Hi,  I need help??
<tsimonq2> !help | lamah_ 
<ubot5> lamah_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> Also
<tsimonq2> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<lamah_> I do not generate my SSH key ???
<tsimonq2> lamah_: Please ask support questions in #ubuntu. :)
<tsimonq2> lamah_: There are some excellent world-class people in that channel that will be more than happy to help you. ;)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-04-09
<rama> help
<Guest38320> i wants to know about how to change authorize password of laptop
<Guest38320> help
<Guest38320> help
<Guest38320> ramadest
<Guest38320> help
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-04-02
<tai271828> haha
<Mayara> Não consigo dar boot sem o pen drive
<Mayara> alguém poderia me ajudar?
